# Welcome to the Hebrew Forum! / !ברוכים הבאים לפורום עברית



## elroy

Welcome to the Hebrew forum!  Here you can ask about the Hebrew language: words, phrases, grammar and more.

Steps:

Register.
Click "Post New Thread" (blue button at top right of the forum page) to ask a question.
1. Be polite and helpful, not hurtful.
The use of "hello", “hi” and "thank you" are welcome.
If someone's language background isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.

2. Before asking a new question:
- Look for the answer in dictionaries  first.
- Search the forum first.

3. Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question. (Avoid "translation please", "how do I say this?", "does this word exist?", "I'm new" and the like).
Always provide an example sentence to show the context.

4. Click the "Report" link in the bottom of each post, if you read a post that contains questionable language or if you feel it does not belong to this specific forum. This will help to run the forum smoothly.

5. Don’t use the forum as a chat board (it is inefficient); use the conversation feature (click the member’s name or avatar, then the "start a conversation" link) if you want to send a personal message to another forum member.

6. Do not post links to commercial sites. This is an advertising free forum and we want to keep it this way.

7. If you have further questions please post them in the "Comments and Suggestions" Forum or start a private conversation with your favorite moderator.

8. Please check the forum rules periodically since they will be updated whenever necessary.
For a detailed list, please check the comprehensive WR Rules.

*Audio and video files or links:*
You may not post audio or video files or links unless you get moderator approval ahead of time.
All these threads need to say which moderator approved it.
All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links. Please ask first.

(Edit history: Rules and links updated on May 2015.)​


----------



## elroy

ברוכים הבאים לפורום עברית!  כאן אתם יכולים לשאול שאלות על השפה העברית: מילים, ביטויים, דקדוק ועוד.

*צעדים:*

* הירשמו כחברים בפורום.
* הקליקו על כפתור "Post New Thread" (כפתור כחול בפינה הימנית עליונה של דף הפורום) ושאלו שאלה.

1. היו מנומסים. "שלום", "היי" ו"תודה רבה" יתקבלו בברכה.
סייעו לאחרים, אך אל תפגעו בהם. אם העברית או האנגלית (או כל שפה אחרת) שלהם איננה מושלמת, אל תתייחסו אליהם בגסות. 

2. לפני שאתם שואלים שאלה:
- חפשו תחילה את התשובה במילונים.
- חפשו תחילה בפורום זה.

3. רשמו בכותרת ההודעה את המילה או את הביטוי המבוקש. הימנעו מכותרות כגון "תרגום בבקשה", "איך אומרים...?", "האם המילה הזו קיימת?", "אני חדש/ה" וכדומה. 
תנו תמיד משפט דוגמה כדי שנוכל לדעת את ההקשר.

4. הקליקו על הלינק "Report" בתחתית כל הודעה כדי לדווח על תוכן בלתי הולם, או אם אתם חושבים שההודעה אינה שייכת לפורום המתאים. זה יסייע לנו לנהל את הפורום בצורה חלקה. 

5. הפורום אינו חדר צ'אט. השתמשו במערכת ה"שיחות" (conversations) כדי לשלוח הודעה אישית לחבר פורום (יש להקליק על שם המשתמש או על האוואטר שלו, ולאחר מכן על "start a conversation").

6. אין לצרף להודעות קישורים (לינקים) לאתרים מסחריים. זהו פורום נטול פרסומות וכך אנחנו רוצים שיישאר. 

7. אם יש לכם שאלות נוספות, אנא פנו לפורום "הערות והצעות" (Comments and Suggestions) או פתחו בשיחה פרטית עם אחד ממנהלי הפורום. 

8. אנא בדקו את כללי הפורום מדי פעם – הם מתעדכנים בכל פעם שיש צורך בכך. 
לרשימה מפורטת (באנגלית) של כללי הפורום ראו כאן.

*קובצי וידאו/אודיו:*
אין להעלות קובצי וידאו/אודיו או קישורים לקבצים אלו ללא הרשאת מנהל הפורום מראש.
בכל השרשורים חובה לציין את שם מנהל הפורום שהעניק את ההרשאה להעלאת הקבצים.
כל קובץ וידאו או אודיו שיועלה ללא הרשאה מראש - יימחק.
לא תוענק הרשאה לאחר מעשה לקבצים או קישורים שנמחקו. אנא בקשו הרשאה תחילה.​


(Edit history: Rules and links updated on May 2015.)


----------

